# Filho off of Bellator card :(



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Real shame here... wish Filho could get his sh*t together. Sad story going on with him. 

http://www.sbnation.com/2010/5/11/1467310/paulo-filho-off-bellator-xviii



> After roughly a week of rumors that Paulo Filho would not be able to face Hector Lombard in their scheduled Bellator Superfight because of Visa issues Bjorn Rebney (Bellator CEO) said the fight was still a go on Saturday:
> 
> “I’ve been on the phone with all the appropriate people and we’ve got everything in line.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

really don't care about Filho anymore even before this pull out . the guy is done for few years now and would get murder by "Shango" anyway .

i'm just glad the fight wasn't canceled because i like watching Hector fight .


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a bummer, was looking forward to that fight and not really interested in the short notice replacement's chances.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Filho pull out of a fight? Unheard of! Well...Not really. The dude is a dirtbag who continues to waste his talent and piss off his obligations. Its gonna be hard for him to find work with any of the big three (UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator) ever again.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

is this confirmed? the article says its a possibility.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> is this confirmed? the article says its a possibility.


Fight came and went dude. Filho was replaced by Jay Silva, Lombard annihilated him in like six seconds. Filho has continued to live up to his reputation as the most unreliable fighter on the planet.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Filho pull out of a fight? Unheard of! Well...Not really. The dude is a dirtbag who continues to waste his talent and piss off his obligations. Its gonna be hard for him to find work with any of the big three (UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator) ever again.


I don't think he is a dirtbag, I think he has mental health issues.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Fight came and went dude. Filho was replaced by Jay Silva, Lombard annihilated him in like six seconds. Filho has continued to live up to his reputation as the most unreliable fighter on the planet.


Oh right , i didn't notice about the day and time i don't get to watch Bellator here in Chile, or at least last time i check so i usually download it on Saturdays.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

fdggfgfggfgf


----------

